# Would you be pleased..



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

...... to receive a set of four of these drinks coasters as a Christmas present from a God-daughter/niece?

The pictures aren't great, they are actually quite brightly coloured, and are backed with baize. 



















hoggie


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

YES!!!


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, they are beautiful colors! What is baize?


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Those are pretty neat, and yes I would be pleased.  

Have you given any thoughts to have her selling those on eBay or ESTY.com?
Bet she would be tickled to make some money of her own, and statring her own business.


.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks - I always worry a bit about stuff like that 

At the moment she is just having a lot of fun making things. We both have a lot to learn craft-wise 

charliesbugs - I have asked Rose for a translation on baize. It's easier than trying to decribe it. As soon as I have an answer I will get back to you LOL

hoggie


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

OK - here we go, this is easier.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baize

hope that helps

hoggie


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

hoggie said:


> charliesbugs - I have asked Rose for a translation on baize. It's easier than trying to decribe it. As soon as I have an answer I will get back to you LOL
> 
> hoggie


LOL! It's like felt, isn't it?


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes Rose - that's the ones 

We can get a "sticky back" baize. So it is just a question of cutting out and peeling the back off.

Hope your kids enjoy making them as much as DD did 

hoggie


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

Those are beautiful! How old is she? Did she choose the colors and patterns herself?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

very very lovely. I'd love to get those.

er...I can send my address! 

seriously, they're a wonderful gift.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'd be thrilled to receive anything from a god child.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Simpler times, she will be 6 this week 

Yes, the only input I had was to wield the iron when it was needed, and to order more beads when she started to run out of choices. She got to the point where she owuld start a design and then have to keep changing it because there wasn't enough of any one colour LOL. 

LOL Wisconsin Ann - I just hope the recipients like them 

hoggie


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

hoggie, thanks for the explanation.I looked it up, too, in the dictionary, andit had almost the same thing. I would also love to get such a gift.I'm sure whoever gets them will love them as well.They are beautiful.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I think they are beautiful. I would be so thrilled to recieve a gift like that. Very special


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

She really has good pattern visualization for a six year old. As a matter of fact I don't think I could come up with patterns half as attractive in that medium!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Oh yes! I would love to receive those


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

We lost the Colonies??? When?? Gosh, that must be why you speak so funny!

Limey


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Hoggie - those coasters are just lovely. Your daughter is so talented. Tell her how much we all like them.
Limey


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you all - I will pass on your thoughts to her. 

WIHH - LOL. Of course we speak in code - got to stay one step ahead you know  This is actually a covert operation to regain the colonies :baby04: 

No - it is really nice to be made welcome on the forum. I worried at first that i might be TOO different, but everyone here has been really welcoming 

Thanks again everyone for all the input 

hoggie


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Hoggie, those coasters are really pretty.
Yes they will make lovily Christmas gifts.
bopeep


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes and I have recieved some made very similiarly to those and still have them!


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

My dd loves to work with the Perler beads also. She has made a couple of other things your dd might find interesting. One is to do just the outer rings of a coaster shape, leaving the middle "blank" to make mini photo frames. (Those made great gift tags with either the TO or the FROM featured in the frame!) She also has made lapel pins/barrettes by forming small groups of one, two, or three daisy-type flowers and adding a green leaf or two to fill any weak spots, and then glueing a pin back or barrette back onto the reverse. It was a real eye-opener to her when she realized that she could use the peg base pieces as work areas but make her own shapes, not being limited to only selecting her own color patterns but always filling the preformed shape.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you folks - she loved doing them.

WIHH - half the time no-one would have the faintest idea WHAT I was talking about if Rose wasn't here to translate LOL 

Rose - a visit would be good - who knows, maybe we will make it across the pond one day 

hoggie


----------

